# Carbon Tech Press Release



## Rubline62 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Carbon Tech*

Love my Whitetails!!! Thanks, Rick!!


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

To bad they're going to say "Made in China" now !!! :thumbs_do

I've been a Carbon Tech user for the last 3 years a major reason was the fact that they were made in the USA, now that they're having them made in China I'll be switching back to the Easton's that are made in US.

Perhaps we'll start seeing Carbon Tech arrows in Walmart in the future, along with all the rest of the Chinese crap !!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

great to here your coming to Indiana, Carbon Tech has the best tolerances out there and great customer service as well.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Hit em, You might want to rethink the move to Easton carbon if you made in the USA. :mg:


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

Twiztd1 said:


> Hit em, You might want to rethink the move to Easton carbon if you made in the USA. :mg:


Bump that.

Beman is French, think that Easton is building half their shafts in the USA and the other half in France....I think not. I believe the Aluminum and ACC type shafts are all that Easton is manufacturing in Utah. The rest are foreign made.

-T


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

I cant figure out where you get they are going to be made in china from, if this is true someone give me some proof!


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

twin2003 said:


> Bump that.
> 
> Beman is French, think that Easton is building half their shafts in the USA and the other half in France....I think not. I believe the Aluminum and ACC type shafts are all that Easton is manufacturing in Utah. The rest are foreign made.
> 
> -T


Beman was french , Easton bought them 13/14 years ago already , nothing is made in France anymore .


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

All you need to do is ask Carbon Tech is where they will be manufacturing their arrows from now on, if it's still here in the USA then I apologize for my "Made in China" statement.

I'm fully aware where Easton is manufacturing some of their arrows I went from ACC's to the Carbon Tech's ...I have no problem with going back to the ACC's :wink:


----------



## RJR (Mar 9, 2007)

TTT

Can someone confirm were the CT's and Easton's are made?


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

442fps said:


> Beman was french , Easton bought them 13/14 years ago already , nothing is made in France anymore .


Hmmm, i thought it was the other way around. I'll see if i can dig up some further info.

I do know that Easton bought a bunch of carbon processing machines from Patriot a few years ago, when they went under. I'll see what i can find out.

Sorry if i made a mistake.:embara:

-T


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

442fps said:


> Beman was french , Easton bought them 13/14 years ago already , nothing is made in France anymore .


I could be wrong but I think Beman was owned by Peirre who now owns Carbon Impact. He sold the Beman company to Easton.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Ghost 133 said:


> I could be wrong but I think Beman was owned by Peirre who now owns Carbon Impact. He sold the Beman company to Easton.


Pierre Pujos was one of the original three founders and owners of Beman , they were sold to Easton in 95 , and November 2000 Easton closed Beman in France ( believe me , my wife was working for them for 12 years :wink: ).

P. Pujos is now running Carbon Impact , the second one , Didier Sarrlongue worked several years for Easton/Beman in Utah until he went back to Frace , he's now in the Ski industry , the third one is dissapeared .


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, we finally had to move our machines to China. Due to the political atmosphere and economic issues, we decided to make major moves for our distribution warehouse and our manufacturing. We are building the shafts with the same material, the same process and the same machines and they are our employees. This is a unique way of doing business in China since most US arrow companies buy their shafts from Chinese manufacturing companies (some build in Mexico, some in Bangeladesh, and some in Korea). Some companies build raw shafts across the border and then bring them in the US unmarked and print on them "Made in USA" so, it is not always as it seems. We decided to have our own company based in China so we could control the material, the process and the outcome. We did not have the margins in our operations to survive this economic downturn, thus we chose to keep fighting the big guys on their terms. We were just slower in the move. 
Rick McKinney
Carbon Tech


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Rick McKinney said:


> Yes, we finally had to move our machines to China. Due to the political atmosphere and economic issues, we decided to make major moves for our distribution warehouse and our manufacturing. We are building the shafts with the same material, the same process and the same machines and they are our employees. This is a unique way of doing business in China since most US arrow companies buy their shafts from Chinese manufacturing companies (some build in Mexico, some in Bangeladesh, and some in Korea). Some companies build raw shafts across the border and then bring them in the US unmarked and print on them "Made in USA" so, it is not always as it seems. We decided to have our own company based in China so we could control the material, the process and the outcome. We did not have the margins in our operations to survive this economic downturn, thus we chose to keep fighting the big guys on their terms. We were just slower in the move.
> Rick McKinney
> Carbon Tech



It's not political issues..it's called the wage differential...you like the other multinational companies don't realize that because we don't make anything and all we do is provide services we'll be a 3rd world cest pit. 

What are you going to do when the dollar collapses and is worth 1/20 of what it was before? Are you going to move your machines back to the US now that all those kids in china working 20 hours a day are making $20 US an hour instead of the current $1 and hour?

You don't have to worry about the EPA, ERISA, OSHA, etc.

It's pretty pathetic and shows how messed up our nation is.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

I love how Rick has come on here & Bowsite saying that he's the victim of the American System ( over paid American Workers ) & has been forced to move his manufacturing operation to China, but don't worry he's still using his machines & his process & now he can hire Chinese workers who want to work & need a job plus he doesn't need to pay the taxes that was eating into his profits.

I wonder how long it'll be before some enterprising Chinese figures out his machines & opens up a plant down the road with the Chinese Government backing & puts good old Rick out of business ...


----------



## wfcjr (Jul 21, 2007)

*Carbon Tech to China*

Sir,

I will not be buying any more Carbon Tech arrows.
I was a very loyal Carbon Tech customer, insisting that my local archery shop buy Carbon Tech arrows, even though they were not a stocking distributor.

Why?
Two reasons...
Quality
Made In USA.

Now that you have moved operations to China I will look for an alternate source of quality, Made In USA arrow shafts. I will support US manufacturer employing American workers with my US dollars.

I would encourage others on this forum to support their friends and neighbors who work in American manufacturing to buy American.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Could anyone here consider the possibility that quality of these shafts won't deteriorate? I'm not a Carbon Tech shooter or endorser (as a matter of fact I currently shoot both easton and cx top of the line X10s and Nanos), so I'm just trying to be objective... Why would US workers be more qualified than any workers in the world, especially in a relatively simple manufacturing business as this carbon arrow production is?

Isn't this what US is fighting for and about in the middle east - democracy, equal opportunity, etc? Why exclude a product you never ever tested out?


----------



## ponchbuster (Apr 23, 2009)

*lead*

I have to follow their lead on this. We need to support our own country to get out of the shape we are in and employee American that need the work so bad. Maybe the Chinese will buy enough of your arrows to help your bussiness. Listen to the new Hank Williams Jr. song, Red, White, and Pink slip Blues!


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

ponchbuster said:


> I have to follow their lead on this. We need to support our own country to get out of the shape we are in and employee American that need the work so bad. Maybe the Chinese will buy enough of your arrows to help your bussiness. Listen to the new Hank Williams Jr. song, Red, White, and Pink slip Blues!


Your country doesn't need the help of an average Joe, all you need is a few of the richest people in the USA to step up and share some of their wealth with the country that made it possible for them to get so darn rich in the 1st place...


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Dado said:


> Your country doesn't need the help of an average Joe, all you need is a few of the richest people in the USA to step up and share some of their wealth with the country that made it possible for them to get so darn rich in the 1st place...


The old socialist solution.



> ...a few of the richest people in the USA to step up and share some of their wealth...


Like Rick McKinney...who won't pay American people a wage, but wants us to buy his shafts? 

Unemployment in America is on the rise, and the economy is tanking.

Why? 

This is perfect example of the reason. People here don't have money to spend because manufacturers are paying wages in other countries, and bringing their second rate junk back here for fewer, and fewer people to buy. All of McKinney's former people are likely now looking for work somewhere.


I've got two dozen panthers, and a dozen cheetahs. That's all I'll ever have.

I was very careful with them, but in the last three weeks I robinhooded two, anf put two more into a steel safety barrier at the range. I really don't care if they break or not. The sooner I bust them up the sooner I'll be shooting something else.

*I'm DONE with CT!*


... and I hope the representatives, and owners of the other shaft makers are reading this thread, because my next dozen shafts will likely be shafts you made* if they were made here.*
I'll likely go back to my old *Beman ICS *shafts if they are still made here, but I'm looking hard at some others too, like ARROW DYNAMICS.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Dado said:


> Your country doesn't need the help of an average Joe, all you need is a few of the richest people in the USA to step up and share some of their wealth with the country that made it possible for them to get so darn rich in the 1st place...


That is just about the most ridiculous, naive and uneducated remark I can imagine. Tell me, how did socialism work out for your economy historically? 

Sharing the wealth is not going to fix broken systems. Government take-overs and legislation is not going to fix broken systems. The marketplace and the consumers are going to fix broken systems. Some will be repaired, some replaced, some retired and some obsoleted.

The citizens of the United States are the most charitable people on the planet. Go look at the facts. Legislating charity by "sharing the wealth" will not make it better. Perhaps you should educate yourself before you type something like this and make yourself look foolish. The percentage of charitable giving by the people you believe should "share their wealth" is by far higher than the tax rates they pay. And that means the money is going to better causes as well. Sharing the wealth does nothing but perpetuate broken and corrupt systems. Direct charity to causes that have a purpose make a bigger impact.

So, unless you want to come to the US and participate in the solution rather than toss around useless rhetoric, then perhaps you should zip it. And I again ask, how did socialism work out for your people over the past 100 years?


----------



## bobs1303 (Aug 7, 2007)

*bashing CT*

For those that are bashing CT. I competed with and against Rich in the past, and he is a very nice person, I'm sure it weighed heavy on his heart to have to move his production to China. Anyone that deals with carbon products knows that the top quality carbon comes from China and Japan. With this move he has more controle over the quality and consistancy of his products. 

Todays world is a global market, the state of our economy is not the result of moving jobs overseas. It is a result of the mismanagement by top CEOs that were given huge bonuses, and by the greed by banks giving loans to those that had no business being given any loans. If all products were made here in the U.S. inflation would be through the roof. 

Before you bash me I will tell you that I am an unemployed union construction worker and I do support and buy products made here in the U.S., but I am also realistic about the world. 

You guys are bashing CT (Rick) for trying to produce the highest quality product at the lowest price for the customer. I want to ask the bashers what kind of TV you watch at home, what kind of car you drive and are you sure it is made in the U.S. or is it just assemabled in the U.S.

In the perfect world I would love to have all the products I purchase made here in the USA. I'm sure there will be a swing back to making goods back in the states in the future I hope it comes sooner than later, but this is how the world works


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Topics like this always make me wonder how the people that throw such a fit would react if they were the owner of a company..


So you have a company and your scraping out a living. Perhaps even a comfortable living. I doubt anyone in the archery business is rolling in the major bucks and lighting their cigars with $100 bills.. But I digress.

Back to the question. You have a company and your able to pay your employees, provide benefits, scrape out a bit of a marketshare and God forbid, make some profit for yourself. Over the years your benefits costs skyrocket. Your material costs increase. Your labor costs increase. Then you get to deal with those pesky things employees don't care about (taxes and workmans comp). As your operating margin shrinks you have choices to make and some are out of your control.. 

You broker for cheaper material costs. You broker for cheaper benefit costs. You look for every chance to scrape the life out of every nickel you can. But at the end of the day your margins continue to shrink..

So, what do you do next??

A) Do I advertise more and try to increase my marketshare? (where do I get the money)
B) Do I drop prices and try to increase marketshare? (my margin is thin as it is)

C) Do I layoff employees? 
D) Do I ask the employees to take pay cuts in direct relation to the loss in operating margin? 
E) Do I look for opportunities to reduce production cost? (outsourcing)
F) Do I just give up and quit and close the doors?

It seems that any of the C, D and E are completely outrageous solutions since it alienates the worker and pisses off the consumer. Seems most of you would just assume that if the guy can't make a profit then he should just skip to F.

I would think the only reason someone would be in business, especially a small business, would be to hopefully pull some profit for yourself and your family. It seems that most could care less what happens to the owners and managers of business as long as the employees are taken care of and the products are made in the US.

Sorry, but if there is no profit, there is no business so it would not amount to a pile of cow dung where the poduct was manufactured..


----------



## wfcjr (Jul 21, 2007)

*Owner of a Company*

I am the owner of a manufacturing company. We compete with imports every day of the week. I refuse to import from Asia.... to the point where even the hats, coffee mugs, shirts, promo items we give to customers are Made in USA. Is it always easy.... no. But is it important? I think so.

Agriculture, mining, forestry & manufacturing are what creates real wealth for a country. (Growing things, pulling things out of the ground and making things.) Without adding value to real and tangible goods, there is no capital creation. Most other activity is shifting capital from one set of hands to another. This should be painfully obvious as the loss of value adding jobs overseas has been accompanied by horrible imbalances in net trade, net payments, etc. Also, when the financial markets collapsed, where did our country have to turn for capital? The Middle East (oil) and the Far East (manufactured goods). 

Much of what comes in from China, Vietnam, etc. is manufactured in conditions ranging from OSHA to EPA that would not be permitted in the US. To say nothing of the fact that the prevailing wage is so far below minimum that it is not even worth mentioning. My point here is not to bash market competition, but rather to highlight that we permit companies to import goods into the US that are made in environments that are legally impermissible for US based manufacturers. We insist that domestic manufacturers adhere to all federal laws and regulations. From a federal perspective, a manufacturer in NJ must follow the same laws and regulations as a manufacturer in CA or WA. Yet we permit overseas companies access to our markets when they play by a completely different set of legal and regulatory rules in their factories. 

The balance of trade, and the Far East imports in particular, are a very complicated set of issues far that cannot be adequately discussed in a forum like this. However, I am convinced that as a business owner, I have an obligation to the country and the people who have made this the greatest market and greatest country in the world. To the person opining about taxes & sharing the wealth, the best thing for people in this country is for the gov't to take & spend less so that business owners can expand their businesses hire more people and provide better pay & benefits. Lower taxes & a lower government burden also provides a fertile field for the next generation of entrepreneurs.

To the gentleman who asked us to look at where our own consumer goods & appliances are made, I would respond that yes, there are many classes of goods where it is very hard to find made in USA. However, in many, many cases there are very high quality goods being made here if you look for them. They may cost a bit more, but in my opinion it is worth it for a number of reasons. Not least of which is that those cheaper goods may not be cheaper in the long run as we have increased rates of unemployment, loss of jobs, etc.

OK, end of rant


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

:set1_applaud: :set1_applaud: :set1_applaud: :set1_applaud: :set1_applaud: :set1_applaud:


wfcjr said:


> I am the owner of a manufacturing company. We compete with imports every day of the week. I refuse to import from Asia.... to the point where even the hats, coffee mugs, shirts, promo items we give to customers are Made in USA. Is it always easy.... no. But is it important? I think so.
> 
> Agriculture, mining, forestry & manufacturing are what creates real wealth for a country. (Growing things, pulling things out of the ground and making things.) Without adding value to real and tangible goods, there is no capital creation. Most other activity is shifting capital from one set of hands to another. This should be painfully obvious as the loss of value adding jobs overseas has been accompanied by horrible imbalances in net trade, net payments, etc. Also, when the financial markets collapsed, where did our country have to turn for capital? The Middle East (oil) and the Far East (manufactured goods).
> 
> ...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

wfcjr said:


> I am the owner of a manufacturing company. We compete with imports every day of the week. I refuse to import from Asia.... to the point where even the hats, coffee mugs, shirts, promo items we give to customers are Made in USA. Is it always easy.... no. But is it important? I think so.
> 
> Agriculture, mining, forestry & manufacturing are what creates real wealth for a country. (Growing things, pulling things out of the ground and making things.) Without adding value to real and tangible goods, there is no capital creation. Most other activity is shifting capital from one set of hands to another. This should be painfully obvious as the loss of value adding jobs overseas has been accompanied by horrible imbalances in net trade, net payments, etc. Also, when the financial markets collapsed, where did our country have to turn for capital? The Middle East (oil) and the Far East (manufactured goods).
> 
> ...




I applaud your answer and your efforts. But I ask you, as an owner, if you end up in a position of continued negative return, how will you proceed? At some point you cannot pull blood from that turnip.

Don't get me wrong, I firmly believe in supporting local business. Not just US but local within my city, state, etc. 

I've been in a similar position myself. Running an IT firm and watching the exodus of jobs and projects to India, Russia, South America, etc. Plus the massive inflow of H1B workers to take those same jobs. Like it or not, a majority of consumers would rather pay less for the same or similar item even though they SAY they want to buy locally produced products. 

In the end, at some point you have to compete or you die.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

*WFCJR For Pres......*

:beer:

It made me crazy when double bull moved too, especially when it's not reflected in the price..........


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

wfcjr said:


> I am the owner of a manufacturing company. We compete with imports every day of the week. I refuse to import from Asia.... to the point where even the hats, coffee mugs, shirts, promo items we give to customers are Made in USA. Is it always easy.... no. But is it important? I think so.
> 
> Agriculture, mining, forestry & manufacturing are what creates real wealth for a country. (Growing things, pulling things out of the ground and making things.) Without adding value to real and tangible goods, there is no capital creation. Most other activity is shifting capital from one set of hands to another. This should be painfully obvious as the loss of value adding jobs overseas has been accompanied by horrible imbalances in net trade, net payments, etc. Also, when the financial markets collapsed, where did our country have to turn for capital? The Middle East (oil) and the Far East (manufactured goods).
> 
> ...


Thank you sir.

You get it.

...and thanks for giving us consumers an alternative.

I mentioned on another thread that the Chinese are poisoning their air, land, water, and therefore THEIR PEOPLE at an alarming rate all in the name of a competitive edge over the west.

Bobs1303, if it sounds like I'm bashing Rick on a personal level... well... I'm not. If you say he's a good guy then I believe you. What I'm upset about is the decision he made. He could raise his price on shafts $20-$30 per dozen and I'd still buy them if they were made here. I like them that much.
Yea... I have a Japanese TV... because if I want a TV there are none left that are made in America. The same is true with other products too because choices have been eliminated by companies that have moved offshore in search of the cheaper labor, but not only that, as wfcjr said they are enjoying profits through avoidance of OSHA, and EPA standards. In the past I've literally spent a half a day shopping for shoes that are made in America... and found them. It's that impoertant to me. I hope we are finally seeing a time when this Country is waking up, and coming to a realization that this cheap stuff is costing us too much. When companies leave this Country there are fewer paychecks written here, and less money here to buy the products that are made offshore, so the short term gain of individual companies will cost of far more as a Country later on. It's staggering when one considers the number of manufacturing jobs we've lost in the last 50 years to Countries that overwork, and underpay their people. As long as I have a choice to buy American I will, and I hope others will soon figure out what I've posted here, and do the same because until they do this Country will continue to bleed jobs, and become more weak, and dependent on other Countries.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> I applaud your answer and your efforts. But I
> 
> In the end, at some point you have to compete or you die.


Like DB we'll see if it's reflected in the price or they just use the overseas manufacturing to pocket the margins.


----------



## wfcjr (Jul 21, 2007)

*I partially agree....*



JawsDad said:


> I applaud your answer and your efforts. But I ask you, as an owner, if you end up in a position of continued negative return, how will you proceed? At some point you cannot pull blood from that turnip.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I firmly believe in supporting local business. Not just US but local within my city, state, etc.
> 
> ...


You are right about one thing. "Like it or not, a majority of consumers would rather pay less for the same or similar item even though they SAY they want to buy locally produced products." I am really going to get in trouble for this one... Many Americans would rather have more of average or maybe not so average stuff than a more limited quantity of higher quality items. This is true in our food, in our clothes, in our shoes, etc. That being said, there are and will always be people who are willing to pay for Made in USA. It may not be the majority of the market, but it is a sustainable segment. Finally, there are ways to compete. It requires a lot of work, but it can be done.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

*Just a side note........*

Grocery shopping one day (in walmart) I found it nearly impossible to find food (canned or fresh produce) grown, packaged, and distributed in the states. Six different types of tomatoes all grown in Mexico, most all canned tomato sauce grown and packaged in Mexico but distributed in America. Aggravated, and pissed off I left. I ended up at Save-A-Lot I was amazed to find almost every food item was an American product and cost less!! I seriously try to stay out of walmart if possible. It's bad enough that it's nearly impossible to buy manufactured goods and products made in the states. BUT WHY! Why would the American people want to rely on foreign companies for their food? Ultimately you put our country in a position to have a foreign country to impose food sanctions on us. If our farmers can't survive either will we. We have tough restrictions on our farmers making it hard enough for them to compete. Our corn is so damn good it is the only place Japan is allowed to get it from to make their beer but yet we would rather buy from Mexico?? 

A touchy subject indeed, I think we're all off topic. My apologies, I'm done.:zip:


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

wfcjr said:


> You are right about one thing. "Like it or not, a majority of consumers would rather pay less for the same or similar item even though they SAY they want to buy locally produced products." I am really going to get in trouble for this one... Many Americans would rather have more of average or maybe not so average stuff than a more limited quantity of higher quality items. This is true in our food, in our clothes, in our shoes, etc. That being said, there are and will always be people who are willing to pay for Made in USA. It may not be the majority of the market, but it is a sustainable segment. Finally, there are ways to compete. It requires a lot of work, but it can be done.


I think you hit the nail on the head. There is a segment that gets it and will support USA made products if it is made clear that the products are made in the USA and the quality is good. I myself would be willing to pay $20 more for a dozen arrows that were made in the USA. I'd much rather give the extra $20 to a fellow working American than give it to the Government to run unemployment programs because there are no jobs. Folks need to wake up. You are paying a price for these cheap products it just isn't as obvious, connect the dots and then tell me how it is good for business to outsource operations overseas. You can't buy all your products from other countries and then ask where all the jobs and $$$ have gone. Unfortunately to some extent the middle class has become it's own worst enemy, by trying to improve their lifestyle by buying cheap foreign products they have forced US companies overseas to stay competitive. These are the same companies that used to employ the middle class. I agree with some other folks, you can't blame the companies for this. All you can do is take your business elsewhere and support US made products. That's what hits the bottom line. If companies start making lots of money by being US based others will follow...


----------



## wfcjr (Jul 21, 2007)

*Agree partially*



blmarlin said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head. There is a segment that gets it and will support USA made products if it is made clear that the products are made in the USA and the quality is good. I myself would be willing to pay $20 more for a dozen arrows that were made in the USA. I'd much rather give the extra $20 to a fellow working American than give it to the Government to run unemployment programs because there are no jobs. Folks need to wake up. You are paying a price for these cheap products it just isn't as obvious, connect the dots and then tell me how it is good for business to outsource operations overseas. You can't buy all your products from other countries and then ask where all the jobs and $$$ have gone. Unfortunately to some extent the middle class has become it's own worst enemy, by trying to improve their lifestyle by buying cheap foreign products they have forced US companies overseas to stay competitive. These are the same companies that used to employ the middle class. I agree with some other folks, you can't blame the companies for this. All you can do is take your business elsewhere and support US made products. That's what hits the bottom line. If companies start making lots of money by being US based others will follow...


Companies can make money in the US manufacturing, but it takes effort. Granted there are some very, very low price, high volume commodities where it won't work. However, given the choice between really nailing the details of operations versus "outsourcing to a low labor cost and nearly zero environmental cost country" most CEOs in the US will outsource. 
Our manufacturing losses are comprised of those due to outsourcing to very low cost countries and those lost due to mismanagemen and loss of skill in this country. 
Many, particularly in the large, public companies have lost touch with the products, processes and people in their organizations. They are mutual fund managers at best. Look at machine tools, there are no real high end machine tool manufacturers left in the US. Where are they made? Switzerland, Germany, Japan, Italy, even Australia. None of these countries are low labor countries. So our woes have many root causes. However, we still need to make stuff in this country. I just thought as a group outdoorsmen, hunters, archers tend toward the patriotic and also may have been hit harder than other demographics with the loss of manufacturing jobs. 

Also, if you look, you can find shoes, clothing, etc made in USA. They may be more expensive, but if good quality they will last. Why not re-sole hunting or hiking shoes instead of landfilling the molded, fabric & leather hybrids when the cheap soles give?

Just one man's thoughts....


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Rick McKinney said:


> Yes, we finally had to move our machines to China. Due to the political atmosphere and economic issues, we decided to make major moves for our distribution warehouse and our manufacturing. We are building the shafts with the same material, the same process and the same machines and they are our employees. This is a unique way of doing business in China since most US arrow companies buy their shafts from Chinese manufacturing companies (some build in Mexico, some in Bangeladesh, and some in Korea). Some companies build raw shafts across the border and then bring them in the US unmarked and print on them "Made in USA" so, it is not always as it seems. We decided to have our own company based in China so we could control the material, the process and the outcome. We did not have the margins in our operations to survive this economic downturn, thus we chose to keep fighting the big guys on their terms. We were just slower in the move.
> Rick McKinney
> Carbon Tech


Good luck and best wishes for the future .

Looking forward to see something "new" from you 

Valentin


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*CArbon Tech*

As a consumer,union member and long time user of the Carbontech arrows it's definitely a disturbing trend where going through in this country. Ive been an IBEW member for over 20 years and seen the tendencies towards using unskilled,overseas labor in our work force. I can't blame them to want to work in this great country. Where do we go from here? Is the whole of our products going to be made somewhere else? Do we have no one to blame but ourselves? I feel for Rick and Carbontech. I really love theses shafts. They are affordable and have great tolerances. If they go overseas like every other arrow maker what makes us believe that a US maker of arrows will ever be truly made in this country and not be forced to move there's also. I really wouldn't want to be in that kid of dilema. God Bless Rick and good luck!


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

The next thing to hit will be the price of oil is going to go to the moon as the dollar is rejected internationally.

All of these companies that relied on cheap energy to move the materials from country X to country Y to have them turned into raw goods to be moved to country Z to be finished then off the USA for sale are going to be caught with their pants down.

What has made this offshoring so profitable is the exploitation of workers in other nations. Either our wages have to fall to pennies a day or kids in china need to make $50 an hour w/ benefits like the workers here. We know what route was take by the multi-nationals and sadly companies like CT.

What we're going to see next will be everything will be local. Your world is going to shrink. Stock up now on foreign goods!

Almost all the arrows are made over seas now so there really is no choice...


----------

